# Cut Timber Land



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

I need some advice. I've been eying acreage in my area and I keep seeing all this destroyed, unplanted, clear cut mountain land. Now, I know it's owned by timber companies (Weyerhauser most likely) and they occasionally sell 1000 acre lots. But where? And how can I buy a smaller tract? Any suggestions? Thanks,


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

hyenas said:


> I need some advice. I've been eying acreage in my area and I keep seeing all this destroyed, unplanted, clear cut mountain land. Now, I know it's owned by timber companies (Weyerhauser most likely) and they occasionally sell 1000 acre lots. But where? And how can I buy a smaller tract? Any suggestions? Thanks,


Go to the courthouse and look up who the tax bill is sent to. Write them a letter stating if they are interested in selling some land, you may be interested.

(Not saying the above will help though.)

I had adjoining land that was owned by an out of state mining company. I had wrote them a letter, saying if they were ever interested in selling, I was an adjoining landowner that may be interested. I never heard anything.

About 8 years later, I hear that the adjoining 200 acre property had new owners. The mining company sold the land for somewhere around $300.00 / acre.  Yes that is $300.00, NOT $3000.00!! I was sick. (Still am.) :smack


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, follow-up is key after originally writing a letter of interest. To have a higher chance of a response, hire a Real Estate Attorney to write the letter.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

In MN, Potlatch has been selling their land in the past few years. They hired a real estate agent that contacts any leaseholders (the lease their land) and adjacent landowners that they are selling the land and asks if they want to make a bid. They give it to the highest bidder and if there are no bids or if the bid is too low they put it on the market. I am not sure how they do it where you are at. Here is the link to the timber land at that company, maybe you could find a contact that way. http://www.weyerhaeuser.com/Businesses/Timberlands


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.wredcotimberlands.com/AcreageForSale/Oklahoma is the link for weyerhaeuser land for sale in ok.


----------



## hyenas (Mar 5, 2007)

I going to look into the courthouse thing. The problem with buying directly from the logging company is that the land they are selling are <i>unlogged</i> tracts. For several thousand an acre. I can't find where the logged land is going. Thanks for the help!

-B


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

hyenas said:


> I going to look into the courthouse thing. The problem with buying directly from the logging company is that the land they are selling are <i>unlogged</i> tracts. For several thousand an acre. I can't find where the logged land is going. Thanks for the help!
> 
> -B


Better check those tax records, because the saw mill near me used to work only for Weyerhauser. They owned the land, not Weyerhauser. IT seems that Weyerhauser contracts a lot of land to be logged for them, not owned by them..


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Most of the timber companies around here have list of land you can buy and they will trade you for. They don't sell much land outright.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's interesting. Apparently Oklahoma doesn't require replanting.

If you log in Oregon, you clean up and replant. That's the law, and the state is serious about it.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

OKLAHOMA DOESNT REQUIRE ANYTHING APPARENTLY. loggers CUT MY UNCLES TREES DURING RAINEY SEASON, 6 FOOT RUTS. wouldn't PUT FENCES BACK UP THAT THEY TOOK DOWN FOR ACCESS. changed THEIR OIL ON VEHICLES OIL ON THE GROUND AND LEFT CONTAINERS AND TRASH, OLD TIRES VERY POOR ACOUNTING FOR THE TREES. i COULD GO ON.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't know if it's of interest, but I have a favorite 153 acre piece in western Maine I'd like to sell - I'm a broker, not the owner - the owner is a logger who has cut according to ME regs & wants to dump this ideal retreat-farm land. Not ready for farming as is ,of course. You'd have to get an old backhoe, or excavator (or hire me & mine). No power, only plowed partway up 1.7 mi. gravel road. It is at the dead-end.
You enter land over a sturdy wooden bridge the logger built to get the wood out. Stream should serve very well for mini-hydro. Taxes $134/yr., but a fee must be paid to take an acre or 2 to build on out of 'tree-growth' tax status when you build.
This in a semi-organised township & state agency for building permits doesn't care what you build, but you can't split it up for a bunch of owners.
Oh, & asking price is $70,000. Nothing around you but other large wooded parcels & in back an entire unpopulated mountainous township. This was part of a big sheep farm a long, long time ago & I think there's gravel on it too.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

manfred said:


> OKLAHOMA DOESNT REQUIRE ANYTHING APPARENTLY. loggers CUT MY UNCLES TREES DURING RAINEY SEASON, 6 FOOT RUTS. wouldn't PUT FENCES BACK UP THAT THEY TOOK DOWN FOR ACCESS. changed THEIR OIL ON VEHICLES OIL ON THE GROUND AND LEFT CONTAINERS AND TRASH, OLD TIRES VERY POOR ACOUNTING FOR THE TREES. i COULD GO ON.


Sounds like what the coal companies did to lots of Kentucky (you have to see some of the land to believe what they did to it and those who owned the property, just not the rights to the minerals on it.) The laws have since been changed here (KY) and bet they have since been changed in OK for logging.


----------

